# Follow up on the DLP chip, and more random scrap



## mscrap (Feb 23, 2014)

This is for goldsilverpro.

We'll I did some research, and the silver reflecting part is many small aluminum mirrors. The size is 1 7/16" by 1 2/4". This one I had weighed 22.77 grams. The back does not respond to magnets, however, the middle shiny part and the surrounding gold plated part do.There is also a silver-colored metal running around the gold edge. I put some links below with info.

Also, if you want me to break the thing open, I will.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_micromirror_device
http://www.dlp.com/technology/how-dlp-works/

A closeup






I also have another random scrap thing I don't know what to do with. :| 






They're called m-cards from cable boxes. I don't know if they're worth processing though, or if they have anything inside.


----------



## Geo (Feb 23, 2014)

check my reply on your other thread about DLP chips.


----------



## mscrap (Feb 23, 2014)

Geo said:


> check my reply on your other thread about DLP chips.



You should post some of these photos on here, as a reference for dlp chips


----------



## gold4mike (Feb 24, 2014)

Break open one of your M cards and you'll probably be pleasantly surprised. I broke open a PCMCIA NIC a couple of years ago and have been hoarding every PCMCIA card I find. They're a bit like cell phone boards and hard drive boards in that the PM's are more concentrated than they are on motherboards.


----------



## kurtak (Feb 25, 2014)

gold4mike said:


> Break open one of your M cards and you'll probably be pleasantly surprised. I broke open a PCMCIA NIC a couple of years ago and have been hoarding every PCMCIA card I find. They're a bit like cell phone boards and hard drive boards in that the PM's are more concentrated than they are on motherboards.



yap - :mrgreen:


----------



## Captobvious (Feb 25, 2014)

After seeing this thread I remembered I had a batch of PCMCIA wireless cards from that load of barcode scanners I scrapped a while ago. Cracked one open and soon it was like I was shucking oysters after what I saw. Gold plating all over and the two connectors got tore off and put in "the jar of pretty"... needless to say I was happy about what I found in these :mrgreen: When all was said and done there were around 50 of these surprises to be played with.


----------



## rickbb (Feb 25, 2014)

Those bar code scanners are full of gold parts. I just did a few and the boards were fully gold plated under the green mask.


----------



## Captobvious (Feb 25, 2014)

rickbb said:


> Those bar code scanners are full of gold parts. I just did a few and the boards were fully gold plated under the green mask.



Tell me about it! I've got two buckets and a paper ream box full of heavy gold plate parts from these things, just waiting for it to warm up before I start processing them. Then on top of it I also found a box of Symbol wireless access points in my garage that I set aside for a rainy day (had security Torx screws on them, couldn't find mine at the time) cracked one open, same deal heavy gold plate EVERYWHERE. Sure is refreshing after dealing mainly with regular consumer level computers, etc.


----------



## gold4mike (Feb 26, 2014)

Here's a link to a 100 piece security bit set from Harbor Freight for $8.99. 

http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=security+bit

Between that set and one of the micro torx sets I've been able to take apart pretty much everything I've encountered over the last few years.


----------

